# Issues calibrating my sound card



## ondesx (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm trying REW with an Orpheus from Prism Audio... Unfortunately I'm unable to calibrate the sound card...either because the board isn't "seen" by the program or for another reason, I always received a message blaming the Impulse Response which isn't where it's supposed to be or something like this...
Any suggestion welcome...

OK, forget the question, this sound board is connected through FireWire and there is an issue with Java : we must wait that Oracle delivers a runtime for MacOSX...


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> OK, forget the question, this sound board is connected through FireWire and there is an issue with Java : we must wait that Oracle delivers a runtime for MacOSX...


> Thanks for determining the answer to your question ( obviously by reading other peoples' threads :T ) .

> I'd advise that it's not a great strategy to wait on Oracle & Apple to come to an agreement ( over this JAVA matter ) . 
> (OT) ; Apple thrives by designing & implementing ( must-have, consumer friendly ) mutually exclusive systems ( which the JAVA language is just the opposite of ) .
> It is in Apples' corporate interests to "keep JAVA broken" .

> You are better advised to use your Macs' on-board soundcard fed from an external pre-amp ( to gain up & supply 48 Volt phantom to the necessary test mic ) .

> REW is fundamentally stable running on the Mac OS, when the ( JAVA based I/O issues ) are excluded from the conversation .

:sn:


----------



## ondesx (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you for the input...

Well it's really a pity to use the Mac sound board since I have a much better device at my disposal...

Anyway, I'll give a try with another audio board one of these days.

My Best


----------

